# Sensores ultrasónicos y medición de caudal



## Jorge Luis Rosero (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Jorge Luis, necesito por favor me ayuden con mi tema de tesis. Estoy haciendo un modulo didactico para el Laboratorio y necesito sensores de ultrasonido para medir el nivel del liquido antes y despues de un aforador.....
Mi problemas es que como estas distancias son tan pequenas necesesito un sensor ultrasonico de buena resolucion....
Conocen Uds algun sensor que me pueda medir en milimetros, xq los que yo encuentro en el internet me miden metros y hasta centimetros...
Por su ayuda muchas gracias


----------



## raffa_ben (Oct 23, 2006)

Quieres medir nivel o caudal?
Efectivamente, para medir nivel se utilizan medidores ultrasónicos cuando las distancias son significativas (grandes).
Pero para medir caudal es mejor  emplear tubos magnéticos, medidores diferenciales, sensores de paleta.


----------



## Jorge Luis Rosero (Oct 24, 2006)

Si gracias por responder... Quiero medir caudal en base a medidas de nivel, y como el modulo es didactico y por ende es hecho a escala, necesito un sensor ultrasonico que mida en milimetros.... Q sensor podria utilizar o como me pueden ayudar con este tema....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 24, 2006)

deberias indicar si lo que quieres es medir caudal o medir el nivel de liquido.
Caudal son litros/segundo
Nivel: eso milimetros o lo que sea.

Si es nivel ,supongo. La medida como debe ser:

Niivel maximo y minimo (por ejemplo para activar una bomba de llenado)
Lineal: Conocer en todo momento la cantidad de liquido (mucho mas complejo)


----------



## Jorge Luis Rosero (Oct 24, 2006)

Necesito medir nivel, en milimitros y quiero q la medida sea continua, xq quiero visualizar eso en un LCD....
Necesito saber si hay sensores ultrasonicos para medir en milimetros....'


----------



## quantum (Oct 25, 2006)

Existen medidores de nivel con ultrasonido muy buenos que los suministra la ABB y la hender and hauser creo, tambien hay unos de presion que funciona muy bien, se colocan en el fondo del tanque y tomado en cuenta la cantidad de agua que posee el tanque y conociendo el area del tanque se tiene el nivel, por el cambio de presión, es bastante exacto, la salida es de 4 a 20 mA. creo que se llama LS-100. me imagino que los caudales los vas a sacar en funcion del tiempo que tarda en llenarse el tanque y desalojarse el agua. Las formulas son bastante cencillas pero tienes que tomar en cuenta (si es tu caso) el caudal se entrada a la hora de calcular el caudal de salida.

exito.


----------



## Jorge Luis Rosero (Oct 25, 2006)

Muchas gracias, por tu sugerencia voy a buscar a ver q resultados tengo....


----------



## menonfire12 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola amigos,
Estoy en la realización de un proyecto (modelado en maqueta) que será un sistema de control y monitoreo de presa, la maqueta tentra varios canales donde se suministrara agua a una represa donde tendra varas compuertas, lo que necesito es medir el caudal que van por los diferentes rios para entonces tomar decisiones de si es necesario o no abrir compuertas o que tanto.

Para medir el caudal he visto varios metodos en para tuberias, cuales me recomiendan ustedes, acepto cualquier recomendacion sea de como construir uno o implementar uno ya existente.  

Si pueden dar consejes para ahorrar el presupuesto etc etc,

Si saben algo de pluviometros por favor tambien hablar, medicion de la altura de la represa etc. Cualquier idea loca que se le ocurra es bienvenida.

Muchisimas gracias.

Att. Leomar


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 5, 2008)

Hay un metodo muy comun para medida de caudal tomando nivel de líquido, en particular agua. Se llama canaleta Parshal, y matemáticamente se base en medir la velocidad con que se desplaza una superficie, que es la sección de dicha canaleta. Describo: La canaleta es una sección de un tuvo de venturi, del cualse tiiene el ancho de la misma que es dato. Se toma el nivel de agua de la canaleta, y base (el dato) por altura (lamedida), es el área del frente de agua. Queda saver la velocidad con  que se desplaza, se hace un barquito de papel, y a condición que no se llame titanic y se hunda, se mide la velocidad en metros por segundo con que se desplaza, tenemos otro dato. Fórmula: Base x altura x velodidad= m*m*m/seg=m3/seg o sea caudal. 
la canaleta parchal es un canal abierto con forma de centuri en dos paredes, se toma el nivel desde arriba y con ese solo valor se calcula el caudal. Ahora la medición con un capacitivo casero, eso es mas difícil. si te permiten usaría un sensor de presión de Honeywell que se basan en un puente de Weastone, y tomaría la altura, sinó experimentaría con dos electrodos y midi el cambio de conductividad. 
Si tiene que ser proyecto completo, hacer un capacitor en el que el dieléctrco flote, y usarlopara hacer oscilar un circuito. 
Mediría la frecuencia y de ahí el dato
Suerte


----------



## menonfire12 (Oct 5, 2008)

he visto el metodo de medicion por capacitor de la altura de un tanque de agua eta bien la altura y el area quizas no sean problema en caso de que tenga que hacer el sensor eso "imaginemonos" que ya lo resolvi, ahora la velocidad, del desplacamiento del agua que por friccion no es la misma en todos los puntos como podria obtenerla por lo menos en una velocidad media que me de un caudal aproximado . He pensado en un elice que dependiendo el numero de vueltas induce un voltage, pero a ver como me dicen otro metodo.

Gracias por la respueta, destacando la rapidez con la que me respondiste.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 5, 2008)

Las paredes y piso del a canaleta parshall, tienen un ángulo de entrada y salida digamos unos 27 grados. Este angostamiento genera un flujo no laminar, por lo que se tiende a unificar la velocidad del conjunto del fluído. Es por eso, que se considera estable la velocidad en un entorno. Si pones en google "canaleta Parshall", obtendrás esquemas, explicaciones, añgo para copiar y pegar. En ningun caso he visto que midan la velocidad del fluído. 
Otra, ví que luego tenés que llevar los datos a algun sistema. Sugiero hacerlo en protocolo ModBus, es el más abierto y todas las marcas de equipos tienen previsto el mismo, aunque tengan protocolo propio. Si no  tienen uno propietarioi, seguro que ModBus si.
Suerte


----------



## menonfire12 (Oct 6, 2008)

Gracias por los consejos, el ModBus se ve super bien en cuanto la canaleta estoy trabajando para entenderla con lo que voy buscando en la web, seguimos en contanto. Hasta la proxima.


----------

